# Windy City sailor



## chandlerman (Apr 26, 2008)

I finally got around to upgrading (i.e. convinced my wife) from a vintage 1972 Irwin 23' to a beautiful, recently re-fitted 1972 C&C 35' Mk I. I sail on Lake Michigan out of Belmont Harbor in downtown Chicago, enjoying beautiful skyline views, especially for sunset cruises.

The downside of upgrading is that I can no longer say, "I have the cheapest sailboat in Belmont Harbor." The upside is that people no longer look at me as if they're eying a man on the verge of his demise every time I go out.

I mostly day-sail, single-handing about 50% of the time and bringing anyone from my family or another couple to a full load of beer buddies the rest of the time. We also do some weekend cruising, though, to the tourist/holiday towns scattered along the Lake Michigan shore.

Lucky for me, my daughter also has the sailing bug so she's always willing to turn on the charm to convince my wife that it's a great day to be on the water. The fact that we live five minutes from the harbor means also that going sailing doesn't have to be an all-weekend or even all-day affair, so I probably get on the water more days in my limited season that many people who live in more tropical climes.

It's bittersweet that the Chicago summer is so short, but as the joke goes, _If it wasn't for the winters, everyone would want to live here_.

-chandler
"Urban Legend"
1972 C&C 35'


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome Chandler,
Sailed out of Monroe for over 25 years.
Now keep the boat on the Michigan Side in Holland.
We have a lot of friends that sail out of Chicago and we still get back there a couple of times each year.
Nothing like sailing at night along the Chicago shore. The Skyline is well worth the price of addmision.
Good luck with the new boat.


----------



## chandlerman (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot. This is my fourth season sailing out of Belmont. 

Holland is a nice town. We do a mini-vacation just down the coast in Saugatuck for a few days every summer, let the locals take our money and talk behind our backs just like they do to all the other Chicagoans  . 

I've sailed on the East side of the lake some on others' boats. It was a much different experience than "my" side of the lake. Or maybe I've just gotten lazy with the ease of navigating by the skyline.

Night sailing on a broad reach with just the moon and the Milky Way is also a fairly amazing experience that far too few people ever see any more.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just have to have an open mind when visiting Saugatuck.


----------



## chandlerman (Apr 26, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> Just have to have an open mind when visiting Saugatuck.


LOL. That's part of what we like about it--cuts down on the volume of minivans filled with four or five ill-behaved rugrats running around screaming, fighting and just generally ruining my good humor.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Chandler,
If your around on Monday; (Stupid ass edit) Memorial Day stop on by Monroe.
We have an informal gathering of boaters called the Poor Man's Yacht Club. Welcome to the Poor Man's Yacht Club, Monroe Harbor
Monday is the anual PMYC BBQ. 
We all tie up on the North Wall behind the Chicago YC. 
We should make it, if we have the right weather window.


----------



## chandlerman (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm guessing you mean Memorial Day, and I'll certainly do my best to make it.

Thanks!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry, Damn, Hate it when that happens.
I have done that too many times.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

and congrats on the upgrade


----------

